# medical gases system



## Eng..Ashraf (29 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 

اتمنى منكم ان تقدمو لي المساعده في موضوع نظام الغازات الطبية medical gases system

في اقصى سرعه نظرا لاني اقوم بعمل مشروع التخرج في هذا الموضوع 
ولكم فائق الاحترام


----------



## kh_eldaba (16 ديسمبر 2006)

*مهم في تصميم شبكات الغازات الطبية*

اخي العزيز :
انا لا أعرف كيف اضع لك الBRITISH STANDARD الخاص بالغازات علي الموقع هنا اذا اردت ارسل لي *****ك الخاص علي هذا ال***** وسأبعث لك موضوعات مهمة تفيدك وكذلك الأستندارد الأنجليزي في الغازات الذي عن طريقة يمكنك عمل شبة الغازات وتصميمها وانا في انتظار ردك واي سؤال تريد.
مز خالد الضبع
kh_eldaba*************


----------



## Prof_Mofasa (16 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا بس اتمني ان تكون الافاده جماعيه


----------



## kh_eldaba (16 ديسمبر 2006)

الأخ العزيز : Prof_Mofasa

اليك والي كل الزملاء بالموقع هذا اتقدم بهذه المشاركة وأسأل الله عز وجل ان تنفعنا جميعا.
لا تنسونا بالدعاء.

1- ال Brithish standard للغازات الطبية وهو معروف باسم HTM2022 وهو مهم جدا ومفيد جدا في انشاء شبكات الغازات الطبية بالنظام الأنجليزي. موجود بالمرفقات.


----------



## kh_eldaba (16 ديسمبر 2006)

اليكم اعزائي 
تعريفات في الغازات الطبية ومفاهيمها وكذلك ارتفاعات مخارج الغازات بالنظام الأنجليزي.بالمرفقات


----------



## kh_eldaba (16 ديسمبر 2006)

هذا تعريف بال Mechanichal Ventilator وكذلك أجزاء مهمة به . بالمرفقات
هذه المعلومات تم تجميعها من قبل عن طريق الأنترنت.
انتظروني عندي كتاب وبرنامج عن التنفس الصناعي وجهازه بس الانترنت يبقي سريع عشان اقدر ارفعهم لكم في وقت سريع لأنهم مساحة كبيرة.


----------



## م.عبدالله صليعي (31 يناير 2007)

أرجو من المهندس أشرف و خالد أن يرسلون لي مشاريع عن الغازات الطبية أنجزت


----------



## م.عبدالله صليعي (31 يناير 2007)

جزاكم الله كل خير و أرجو أن تبعثوا لي (من لديه معلومات ) عن مشاريع قد أنجزت عن شبكات الغازات الطبية و مخططاتها و مخططاتها بالسرعة القصوى


----------



## bafra88 (25 يونيو 2007)

thank you very much


----------



## RAMI GHANEM (21 أغسطس 2007)

thank you very much


----------



## العلم حياة (23 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا استاذ خالد


----------



## بهاء الدين محمد (24 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله بكم وجعل هذه المعلومات بمثابة زكاة علمكم
م.بهاء الدين محمد


----------



## meito (26 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (26 أغسطس 2007)

kh_eldaba قال:


> الأخ العزيز : Prof_Mofasa
> 
> اليك والي كل الزملاء بالموقع هذا اتقدم بهذه المشاركة وأسأل الله عز وجل ان تنفعنا جميعا.
> لا تنسونا بالدعاء.
> ...



مبادرة طيبة جزاك الله خيرا :31: .

تسلم وماقصرت ولك كل التقدير والشكر .

البغدادي:55:


----------



## Asmar07 (17 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا الاخ خالد وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mtc.eng (17 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا اخ kh_eldaba على المعلومات القيمة وبارك الله فيك وننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## tigersking007 (11 يناير 2008)

مشكور بجد مواضيع مفيده جدا بارك الله فيك واعطاك المزيد من العلم


----------



## Eng..Ashraf (12 يناير 2008)

الاخ خالد 

شكرا جزيلا لك على تعاونك العظيم ... ودمت في خدمة العلم


----------



## المهندس بلكس (14 يوليو 2008)

ربنا يحفظكوا


----------



## ahmed1500 (17 يوليو 2008)

*مشكور الف شكر*


----------



## أبو المصطفى (8 أكتوبر 2008)

متعك الله بالصحة والعافية وهداك وأصلح بالك


----------



## علىزكى (27 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (5 نوفمبر 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية على الملفات القيمة


----------



## kimojet (15 ديسمبر 2008)




----------



## a.ammoura (15 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## therarocky (27 فبراير 2009)

مشكوووووووووور جدا جدا اخي العزيز على هذا المجهود الجميل 
وجزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## اسامة التاجوري (4 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيكم اخواني ما قصرتو


----------



## مهندابوسيف (5 مارس 2009)

الشكر الجزيل لكل العاميلين والمشتركين في هذا الموقع


----------



## فاضل محسن (6 مارس 2009)

الف الف الف لف الف الف الف شكر


----------



## العقاب الهرم (6 مارس 2009)

بارك االله فيكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم


----------



## niceasem (18 مارس 2009)

شكرا أخى على المشاركات الفعاله


----------



## ايمن حسين (20 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المجهود


----------



## mmukh (20 مايو 2009)

عاجزين عن الشكر
جزاكم الله عنا ألف خير


----------



## أبورضا (23 مايو 2009)

فرج الله همك وأزاح غمك وأزال حزنك


----------



## said337 (26 مايو 2009)

*الغازات الطبية*

اولا اشكركم بشدة عن هذا المجهود وانتم موقع محترم ومعاون ومتعاون مع الجميع فبارك الله فيكم جميعا 
لديا كتاب جيد فى قياسات الغازات الطبيعية واعتقد انة مفيد للزملاء


----------



## al7rooon (10 يوليو 2009)

this HTM 2022 is the old one now they a new one which is htm 0202 i think they named it if i could find it i will but it here inshallah
sorry about the english my labtop does not have arabic


----------



## syrengineer (30 يوليو 2009)

thanks alot but am wondering if you can get the DIN standards for medical gases


----------



## BME-Rose (5 أغسطس 2009)

مرحبا عند محاولتي تحميل الملفات تظهر لي رسالة "لاتسمح إعدادات الأمان الحالية بتحميل هذا الملف " أرجو إفادتي مع جزيل الشكر !!! ولدي سؤال آخر : كيف يمكن أن أكتب الرد على شكل أسطر وليس فقرة جملها متلاصقة


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (21 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (22 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عزت غنيم (5 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## جابر 1973 (5 أكتوبر 2009)

جزال اللة خيرا واللة العضيم ربنا يخليل


----------



## ايمان المصري (20 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير:75:


----------



## usa101 (20 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووور


----------



## maisonab (29 يناير 2010)

اخوانى الافاضل السلام عليكم
نأمل ممن يستطيع توفير كود الغازات الطبية htm 02-01 
رفعه و هو النسخة الحديثة من htm 2022 
و لكم جزيل الشكر 
​


----------



## أبو موئل (12 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله ألف ألف خير غير أني أود الإستفسار فيما إذا كان هناك كتب شاملة عن شبكة الغازات الطبية باللغة العربية إن أمكن مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## Med.Eng.Ebaa Issam (14 فبراير 2010)

thank you very much


----------



## محمد عبده محمد موس (24 فبراير 2010)

*مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور*

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووورين


----------



## strong teq (14 مايو 2010)

thanx very much all of you


----------



## NASSER AKKAM (15 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
الله لايهينكم افيدوني في المواضيع التالية
ـ نظام توزيع الغازات 2ـ نظام تفريغ الغازات 3ـ انابيب الغاز 

بالانجليزي و شكراً.....


----------



## باسم عمارة (15 مايو 2010)

شكرا لك على هذا العمل الرائع


----------



## ahmadba (16 مايو 2010)

مشكوريين جميع على الاضافات


----------



## mhmdkreem (23 مايو 2010)

الله يبارك فيكم ولكم 

والله الموفق 


مشكورين


----------



## d7omi (4 يونيو 2010)

جزآكم الله ألف خير 

أفدتونـآ وأمتعونـآ بالعلم 

رفع الله مقدآركم وجلعكم في المنـآزل العـلا


----------



## Never Back Down (5 أغسطس 2010)

thanXXXX


----------



## aam ahmed (8 أغسطس 2010)

_شكرااااااااااااااا جزيلا وفقكم الله_


----------



## بياتشينزا (23 أكتوبر 2010)

ارجو تعليمى بالعربيه كيفيه اتقان العمل لاكون فنى غازات طبيه ارجو الرد على اميلى


----------



## بياتشينزا (23 أكتوبر 2010)

اريدان اكون فنى غازات طبيه ماهر فكيف دلونى على الطريق او اريد تعليمى


----------



## mahbob (28 أكتوبر 2010)

الف شكر على الكتب و المعلومات القيمة


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (21 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## السرحاني 11 (27 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وكثر من امثالك


----------



## الموصلية (28 ديسمبر 2010)

thank you


----------



## ROWAID (29 ديسمبر 2010)

Ma$kooooooooooooooooooooooooooor


----------



## HMZ8888 (3 يناير 2011)

شكرا للجميع معلومت قيمه


----------



## خالد 74 (8 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عادل موسى محمد (12 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لو سمحتم 
ماهى الوحدات والا جزاء التى تربط على bms فى نظام الغازات الطبيه


----------



## علىزكى (29 أبريل 2011)

عادل موسى محمد قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> لو سمحتم
> ماهى الوحدات والا جزاء التى تربط على bms فى نظام الغازات الطبيه



بالنسبة لنقط الربط الخاصة ب bms و هى نقط خاصة فى محطات ( الهواء و الشفط و عادم التخدير) و يكون التوصل على نقط ( status - trip - power failure ) و يكون على جهاز الانظار الرئيسى ايضا


----------



## علىزكى (29 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو معرفة كيفية حساب الحسابات الهيدروليكية او pressure loss الذى يحدث فى الشبكة الغازات ؟


----------



## eng_walidh (13 يونيو 2011)

الله ينور على الموضوع الجميل ده


----------



## engkfa (27 يونيو 2011)

مشكور اخي الكريم وفقق الله


----------



## اابو مصطفى العراقي (14 ديسمبر 2011)

الله يبارك فيكم


----------



## احباب الله (18 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله بكم


----------



## amr fathy (25 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا .


----------



## egystorm (7 فبراير 2012)

الف الف شكر على الملفات الجميلة


----------



## mo7amedserag (21 يوليو 2012)

الله يكرمك


----------



## aam ahmed (13 يونيو 2013)

روعه شكككككككرااااااااااا


----------



## yousefegyp (24 يونيو 2013)

thank you very much​


----------



## فراس الاعظمي (8 نوفمبر 2013)

جزيل الشكر والامتنان


----------



## mamdouh khairy (20 فبراير 2014)

جزاكم الله كل خير على هذا المجهود المفيد
ارجو التكرم ممن لديه مواصفات النظام الفرنسى ان يمدنا بها وله الشكر موصول


----------



## فراس الاعظمي (23 مارس 2014)

احسنت وبارك الله فيك يااخي


----------



## aati badri (7 أبريل 2014)

https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...achment_data/file/153576/HTM_02-01_Part_B.pdf


----------



## aati badri (8 أبريل 2014)

الجزء الاول من الكود البريطاني
والجزء الثاني بالمداخلة السابقة
https://www.gov.uk/government/upload...-01_Part_A.pdf


----------



## امجد الخطيب (23 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم / هل يوجد htm02-01 مترجم عربي ؟؟!!


----------



## ياسر العزي (8 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مهندس محمود شبراوي (9 ديسمبر 2014)

kh_eldaba قال:


> اليكم اعزائي
> تعريفات في الغازات الطبية ومفاهيمها وكذلك ارتفاعات مخارج الغازات بالنظام الأنجليزي.بالمرفقات


. 





والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## prey eagle (13 أكتوبر 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عمر طلعت (3 أبريل 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا و بارك الله فيك​


----------



## esameg (9 أكتوبر 2016)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## esameg (9 أكتوبر 2016)

شكرا لكم اخواني


----------



## خفايا الشوق (4 يوليو 2018)

ماقصرتو


----------



## وحيد الرحمن (16 يوليو 2019)

جزاكم اتته خيرا


----------



## وحيد الرحمن (16 يوليو 2019)

جزاكم الله عفوا واعتذر عن الخطا


----------



## moaied (14 ديسمبر 2020)

شكرا جيلا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------

